# How many exercises per body part?



## #22

I know most of you guys like to keep it simple and not risk over training, but just how many different exercises do you do per body part?

For things like shoulders, back and legs i do 4... 5 max

chest i do 3

tri's and bi's i keep it to just 2.


----------



## hackskii

I do between 2 and 3 depending on the muscle groups.

Back 3, sometimes 4 with dead lifts.

Chest I do 2

Shoulders I do 3

Triceps 2

Bicep 2

Quads 2


----------



## 3752

i do 4 for all muscle groups apart from arms for these i do 3 exercises...


----------



## Greyphantom

2-5 depending on the part... and if you call "legs" combining Quads and Hams...


----------



## Shadow

Most muscle parts I do 2-3 and very rarely do anymore than that as I'm knackered after that much.


----------



## jjb1

if you do warm up then a kinda working warm up a feel set then do 2 sets at the end finding complete failour i see no reason to go on with extra sets

i tend to do 1 or 2 warm ups then 2 heavy but all as a progression in weight now not 2 light then 2 both at max


----------



## MXMAD

I do 3 sets for each muscle group


----------



## hackskii

Smaller muscle groups get some stimulation with compound lifts.

If one is isolating some smaller muscle groups that get hit from compounds one could in theory overtrain those secondary muscles.

Just some of my thoughts, I feel the body grows together.

Cause and effect.


----------



## Glyneth

3 for the large muscle groups and 2 for the small muscle groups. 7 for legs as thats including 3 for Quads, 2 for hams and 2 for calfs. Have seen good progress using this method.


----------



## ymir

o damn im a lazyslob

Back 3-4 excerises, biceps 1-2

Chest 1-2 excercises triceps 1-2 shoulders 1

Legs 2 OL squats and SLDL

Backdelts 1

Trapz 1


----------



## 6108

shoulders - 5

triceps/gluteos - 3/3

back - 6

biceps/abs - 3/3

legs - 6

chest - 5


----------



## Ollie B

Chest - 3

Shoulders - 3

Back - 3

Biceps - 2

Triceps - 2

Legs - 4


----------



## weeman

Pscarb said:


> i do 4 for all muscle groups apart from arms for these i do 3 exercises...


ditto


----------



## JawD

Chest - 3

Shoulders - 3

Back - 3

Biceps - 2

Triceps - 2

Legs - 3

Abs - 3


----------



## bigden

chest 3

shoulders 2

back 3

traps 1

biceps 1

legs 4


----------



## dmcc

Having recently had some feedback on my last routine elsewhere on this board, this is what I'm doing now:

Legs (quads & hams): 5

Chest: 3

Back: 4

Arms (bi's and tri's) 6

Shoulders: 4


----------



## Kollby

i admire u all guys


----------



## antkel1

Some good guidance there, seems the average is 3 exercises per large muscle group. There are so many exercises out there so how often do you change routines guys?


----------

